# No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Skolly died!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I went to take some pics of her stress stripes but she had exploded!My skolly *exploded* how could it have happened?Okay I killed her trying to make her happy I fed her to much and now shes dead.Ill never getting another fish from Walmart ever again.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah O.O 
I don't think that would happen from feeding her too much?
that is like a betta horror movie :'( I sorry.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Waaaa!*sob sniffle cry*!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

*hugs its ok shes with god now*


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

maybe you should check out your water and do a legit tank cleaning before you get another fish. They shouldnt be dying off this fast


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I know beta novice but it was sorry horrible for her to go like that!*sniffle*


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

*its ok you were a great fish mom*


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Skolly!!!! :'(


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

No I wasn't I killed her!Im a betta murderer!*sniffle sob*


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

its ok things happen


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well how come Alien died then Tango now Skolly!*crying and sniffling*


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry about your betta!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!I can't go on.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

o___0 step away from the ledge, and take this in stride. Learn from the mistakes you make and get back on that horse. I followed your Skolly on the forums and I don't think it was anything you could have done, some bettas are not sold in proper health to make that transition to a new tank. Clean your tank, test your water, go to petco and wander around the fish area fora few hours (I get lost there all the time) and when you feel ready, get yourself another betta.

You don't have to forget your old bettas, but don't let the mistakes you may or may not have made stop you from making another betta happy. 

(Also Walmart/Petco/Petsmart have 14 day warranties on all their fish if they die in that time frame. Just bring the fish back and a sample of the water for them to test before you get another one)


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

My petco is 2hours away ;[


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG! Sorry for the loss.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I really, really suggest you check into your water BEFORE you buy any more fish. You have to find out why none of them are lasting longer then a week. I'm sorry about Skolly.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Alien lasted 3 weeks and I not sure if Im even getting a new betta.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree! test the water before you add anything to it! Clean out the tank and all the decorations with bleach (1 part bleach 9 parts water) then again with vinegar! Let everything air dry! Don't give up, just take the time to do things the right way!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had random Betta deaths too. Himatsu lasted 3 days, no symptoms, just died one day. Then I bought 4 HM Butterfly males from the same Petco, all 4 died by the next morning. I was furious! HM cost a fortune from what I'm used to. I have not bought a single thing from that store. 
Idk why it happens, but it does. Lost two to worms/dropsy. One from a random recent freak eating boycott. 
So glad my other 10 are very happy and fit. I actually thought they died because I didn't name them in time, lol! 
Same thing can happen to other fish like Tetra or Angels. Some fish just aren't fit to make it sadly.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Could somebody give me links for test kits on ebay?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Three weeks, sorry. If it's your water, it's still not your fault. But you have a responsibility to eliminate that as a cause before you get another fish. I feel really bad for you. I'd be sad too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry. ):


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummmm.........Could it just be the bettas though cause if I get a fish from walmart it usually dies 3 weeks later?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I've heard about test kits you leave in the water and they change colors according to your levels.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Skolly! 
Yeah, get your water tested... three bettas in a row is most likely related to water quality.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Ummmm.........Could it just be the bettas though cause if I get a fish from walmart it usually dies 3 weeks later?


 
It could be this aswell. Really water is normally only the culprit in larger tanks (5g+) because those actually go through the cycle regularly. How big was your tank?

If it was a simple 2.5 gallon its possible the water wasn't treated well enough, but I'm leaning more toward it was your selection of the Betta. 

I recomend calling petshops beforehand and asking them when they get a new shipment of bettas and go the same day or the day after, and maybe you'll have better luck.

KEEP YOUR CHIN UP


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Phoxly said:


> It could be this aswell. Really water is normally only the culprit in larger tanks (5g+) because those actually go through the cycle regularly. How big was your tank?
> 
> If it was a simple 2.5 gallon its possible the water wasn't treated well enough, but I'm leaning more toward it was your selection of the Betta.
> 
> ...


Its 1.5 gallon and walmart isn't a petshop and they get there bettas from UPS.:-(


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Its easy for small tanks to become imbalanced quickly too I suppose. I wish you had a petsmart or something nearby  I'll probably never own a tank smaller than 10g because you don't have to 100% cycle them, you can just cycle 10% a week or something along those lines, easy to manage and keep balanced. I got my 10gallon for $14 at a petstore and lighting for it for $30


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't mean to be a downer here, but I am sticking to the water quality. Your bettas were all fine when they arrived, and then died for no apparent reason afterwards. They could have been in their cups for more than three weeks.
Testing your water is a good choice, though. :wink:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your young right? Like still living at home? If there is something in your water that is killing your fish you should let your parents know, there could be something leeching into your water that is not only killing your fish but could potentially be harmful to people. They might want to have it tested professionally.

Google API Freshwater Master Test Kit to find them online.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't put the new betta in the old water, if you are going to I'd start fresh with new stress coat, treatments, dechlorinator, and betta water if you can. Its hard to give advice because the advice changes between the tank sizes. Since your tank is fairly small its easy to just add all new water and treat it. 

Do you do 100% water changes? Or 50% with your 1.5 gallon? I've heard from lots of people that frequent full water changes in any size tank can be stressful.


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Your young right? Like still living at home? If there is something in your water that is killing your fish you should let your parents know, there could be something leeching into your water that is not only killing your fish but could potentially be harmful to people. They might want to have it tested professionally.
> 
> Google API Freshwater Master Test Kit to find them online.


Seconding this. Well water can have all sorts of contaminants in it (from metals to various microorganisms) and it could possibly harm humans, not just fish. I would think at this point, it really isn't something to mess with. 

I would say to try RO water if you had a pet store nearby, but since you've said you only have wal-mart... maybe sticking to bottled water would be the best option. =/ Would get expensive after a while though...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm pretty annoyed that you constantly ignored the advice I and otheres gave you about your well water being the culprit, in fact I wrote a long post about it and you completely ignored it.To get another betta now would just be negligent and no a test kit isn't going to help if there's something else besides ammonia and nitrate/nitrate in the water.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've got to agree with sjones up there. I'm sorry for your loss and that must suck, but the people here trying to give you advice definitely know what they're talking about. 
Please please please do your research before buying another one! I'll help all I can, but please make sure youre providing a good home for your next one.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

And I'm agreeing with sjones as well. 
We're trying to help. Yes, as metalbetta has said, the people here do happen know what they're talking about!
Research, research!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

You really need to alert someone and get the water tested, if something is killing the fish, then it could be harmful to you. 
I have read that well water can contain remnants of fertilizers and pesticides, not only that, but harmful minerals like aresnic. It is possible that that could be a factor in the fish's death. They could also be harming you little bits; Just think, and fish is much smaller than you so a little of something that won't really HURT a human can kill a fish.

Yeah well water can contain heavy metals, like zinc, iron ect, which a decholrinator is supposed to get rid of if I am not mistaken... 
anyways, it is linked to deaths in many fishes I have read.
I have also read that well water can contain dangerous trapped gases; CO2 which is bad for the fish, and lowers the ph a lot... To prevent it, you can get an air pump and aerate the water before use in your aquarium maybe for a day.
That proccess also will allow any excess chlorine to evaporate.

There are a lot of variable, so the best option since the fish are dying, is to test the water, or better yet, get a sample tested.


----------



## MyLittleShinyBobMarley (May 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry my fish died as well


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im listening but I think its just the fish cause we can keep all kind of fish in are well water and Walmart fish usually die a day or so after buying them.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sorry!!!!! :[[[[[[ That is a betta horror movie!!!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Never ever buy fish from walmart unless you ready for dead fish.=(


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that

Ps all but one of my fish ae from walmart and only one of mine has died. Maybe the ones at your walmart have a sickness going around or it is your water.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I may never get a betta again and delete my name on here perhaps...............................................................No I still keep my name......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have one fish from Wal-mart that I've had for 9 months who is perfectly healthy. I also adopted out 4 fish rescued from Wal-mart who are now healthy and happy with their new owners. I've seen quite a few healthy fish at wal-mart, its only after they have been at the store a few weeks that they start to deteriorate in health.

If you feel that its the source your getting your fish from that is the problem, maybe reconsider getting them from else where.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, I don't believe it is walmart, I look at the pics of when you FIRST get the bettas, *all* of them looked healthy, and then just died... I have had a lot of bettas in my lifetime, and all of my first guys were from walmart, I had two of those live 3+ years, which is pretty good, but all of them lived a relitively good time, even if they were bad off when I got them.

One thing burns me up, I know that, in a week or so, you are going to show up with another one, it could be from petco, but it will end up dying, then what are you going to blame?

Blaming everything else to avoid takeing the responsibility to see if something at YOUR home is causing them harm is ignorant and neglagent. 

I would check the water, instead of ignoring the advice and having more bettas die.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thank you, Jenny.

3 of my 4 fish are wal-mart fish, who I've had since February I believe. I have yet to have any health problems with any of them.

Fish don't "explode" for no apparent reason... Check your water, and learn about proper feeding. 

I don't want to be harsh, and I know you're young, but you need to learn your lessons from the past before you try for another one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. 

My walmart is absolutely AWFUL and out of the 6 fish I've gotten there only 1 has died when I got it. 

Defiantly get your water checked!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

And I agree as well... get your water checked! I know a few people who have bought bettas from Walmart, and their water is horrible. They have been living for 4+ years with no problems once they were put in nice, clean, warm water. It is definitely your water that is killing your fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Whoa, whoa, whoa! Your fish EXPLODED?!?!?!!? I totally missed that!

Fish do not just "explode" the only time I've heard of fish exploding where when a salt water fish was put in fresh water. Just because you got the fish from wal-mart would in no way cause it to explode.

I'm going a-googlin' to search for why a fish would "explode".

How did it explode?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I went to take some pics of her stress stripes but she had exploded!My skolly *exploded* how could it have happened?Okay I killed her trying to make her happy I fed her to much and now shes dead.Ill never getting another fish from Walmart ever again.


 
yeah... the only possibilities I can even think of are maybe... overfeeding BIGTIME, or a really nasty case of dropsy, but that's way out of left field.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

mkay.. I'm back from my trip through google land.

The only cases I could find of bettas "exploding" are from:
a) dropsy
b) over feeding
c) a combination of a and b

I'm going to keep researching but I'm pretty darn sure that coming from Wal-mart had nothing to do with the fish dieing.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I have looked on google, and the only reason I've found is dropsy and overfeeding.
Edit- sorry, I just posted this, and when I looked up, 1f2f beat me to it. XD
Yes, I am pretty sure Walmart had nothing to do with it! At first, when you brought your fish home, they were absolutely fine. And then apparently died of no reason! That is not Walmart.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Booyah. I just guessed.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Then again, I just found this response to someone with the same issue, but I doubt it's the case as AB1's fish was brand spanking new...

"Maybe I can offer an alternative guess. You Betta could be suffering from hemorrhagic septicemia (fish), the symptom is ulcers (that explains the bloody gorged body), lethargic (laying on the bottom) and bloated stomach due to accumulation of fluid and hemorrhages in the internal organs."

You don't see spontaneous organ hemmorhages in any young, healthy animal. I mean it's possible, but I doubt it.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It's painfully obvious to me that we're not getting the whole truth here. Things are being made up and filtered and changed. It sounds like something a child would do, lie to get out of a situation. For example Alienbetta told me Tango and Alien died because they were "full of parasites" and there never was a thread or mention about that. Now all of a sudden they have other fish that are "just fine in the water" and of course they are not from walmart (because all walmart fish are diseased) and the closest petco is two hours away so where are these mystery pretend fish from anyway. Really I feel I've been put on and had. You must realize you are dealing with people who live for betta fish and you are blatantly describing your mishandling of them that is leading to their deaths. It is not logical reasoning, and I'm just done. This is not a parenting forum it's a fish forum(okay it's a fish parenting forum) But I have to say this whole experience has been unenjoyable for me and that I feel badly for you , that you must really need some kind of friend in your life, be it fish or another type of distraction, and that things here are not quite right.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Dont worry*



Alienbetta1 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!I can't go on.


okay i want to start off by saying that i know EXACTLY how you feel!!!

i had 11 bettas before and almost all of them died besides four of them. and i felt SOOOO horrible and mad at myself and i literally felt like a fish murderer. After i was feeling this i just completely IGNORED AND NEGLECTED MY THREE BETTAS and my mom was caring for them. so i started giving them away. i gave away 1 to my aunt. i just seriously swore that i would never buy another betta ever again. and trust me i CRIED over all those bettas. (i know you can laugh all you want call me a baby lol) but i did and it was horrible. after that i baned bettas from my life for a whole Three months! and i could never forgive myself for doing that. i just learned that i have to learn from my mistakes and just move on. Im not saying just ignore your feelings and forget about bettas like i did.im saying you will feel regret and mad at yourself for a little while, but it will all be okay in the long run!! dont make the mistake that i did. 

As of now i still have my three fish and three others. and i would do anything for them. Some people say that they are JUST FISH and that is as you can tell (IGNORANT) PEOPLE who just does not understand them. i have loved fish all my life and have had fish almost all my life. but when i found bettas i found a joy, something im SO interested in and will probably still be when im an adult. just like others!!!

so just remember Dont Give up!!! i made a HUGE mistake that i regret so much. 



and again im SO sorry about Skolly. try again. when your ready just buy only ONE betta and get REALLY attached to him or her and Spoil him or her as much as possible. and then think about buying more  just get attached to one and try your hardest to care for it:-D:-D


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

No sense in beating a dead tree.

(I would say horse, but that just seems cruel even if it is just an expression)

I will just say that like others have said, Walmart fish don't always die. I rescued one that was in horrible brown water with a rotting plant in it that had popeye and severe fin rot and he lived for a couple of months until he got into the other side of the divider and my other fish killed him. More than likely, even if they're sick, if you give them proper conditions to live in they'll get better... Plus my new guy is from Walmart and he seems happy as a clam, healthy too.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

SaylorKennedy said:


> No sense in beating a dead tree.
> 
> (I would say horse, but that just seems cruel even if it is just an expression)
> 
> I will just say that like others have said, Walmart fish don't always die. I rescued one that was in horrible brown water with a rotting plant in it that had popeye and severe fin rot and he lived for a couple of months until he got into the other side of the divider and my other fish killed him. More than likely, even if they're sick, if you give them proper conditions to live in they'll get better... Plus my new guy is from Walmart and he seems happy as a clam, healthy too.


Well your experienced with sickly fish.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

sjones said:


> It's painfully obvious to me that we're not getting the whole truth here. Things are being made up and filtered and changed. It sounds like something a child would do, lie to get out of a situation. For example Alienbetta told me Tango and Alien died because they were "full of parasites" and there never was a thread or mention about that. Now all of a sudden they have other fish that are "just fine in the water" and of course they are not from walmart (because all walmart fish are diseased) and the closest petco is two hours away so where are these mystery pretend fish from anyway. Really I feel I've been put on and had. You must realize you are dealing with people who live for betta fish and you are blatantly describing your mishandling of them that is leading to their deaths. It is not logical reasoning, and I'm just done. This is not a parenting forum it's a fish forum(okay it's a fish parenting forum) But I have to say this whole experience has been unenjoyable for me and that I feel badly for you , that you must really need some kind of friend in your life, be it fish or another type of distraction, and that things here are not quite right.


I said Tango and Alien where full of parasites cause I was mad and I wasn't listen :|.What do you mean mystery pretend fish!:x


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Well your experienced with sickly fish.


 Not when I got Chance... I had only had bettas for like a month at that time.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im probably not going to get a new betta any way for at least a year.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

-___-' I don't eaven know exactly what to say now, I am with sjones a lot...


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I think if you want to get a fish, do it for yourself, not for bragging rights on a forum, or to generate some generic feeling of accomplishment. Do it because you want to, when you feel ready. You seem really dramatic about this, yeah losing a fish as personal as a betta can be is tough, but that doesn't mean you blow it out of porportion. I think you can be a good pet owner, just do alot of research, read a book on bettas, and then decide k?

There are plenty of fish in the sea... er... petstores. 

Call your walmart, ask them when they get their next shipment of betta fish in. Go in the day before that and look at all the fish, then go in the next day and look for any new ones?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Phoxly stated everything left to be said here.

Plus if you really cared as much for the fish as you claim, you would do the research yourself instead of expecting the people here to do it for you.

I remember earlier you were having alien without a heater and you kept argueing that a heater is too expensive, and you know he isn't acting funny because he is cold... it must be walmart bettas.

Don't blame other things for your shortcomings... The difference between you and everyone else who have had bettas and had them die from neglect, is that you have all of the information being shoved down your throat, and most of them actually thought they were doing right for the fish...

This is why I don't like dealing with particuarly young people on forumns, because they awlays do this kinda thing.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well I bought a heater doesn't that show Im listen some?Its no use talking to stones ether.I loved my bettas and cried for more than 2 hours about them dieing don't you think I care?Im going to try even harder and do research I want to have a living fish for a friend.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone make mistakes rather we admit them or not, what is important is that we accept and admit those mistakes, learn from them and move on.
No matter what age- we can still make mistake and we can still learn from them, even experienced hobbyist make mistakes and as the hobby grows so must the hobbyist, this is an ever changing hobby as most are.

IMO-it is the experienced hobbyist responsibility on this type of forum to help and advice the new hobbyist no matter what the age.

Is is the new hobbyist responsibility to do their best to follow the advice the best they can and to be honest so to allow the experienced hobbyist the ability to advise on best action.

Forums are here to help people at all levels and ages in the hobby and without honest responses the out come could be dim.....and no one wins especially the wet pet......


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well Put Oldfishlady. 
Alienbetta1- I do think it would be a good Idea to reaserch some more and try again.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Well I bought a heater doesn't that show Im listen some?Its no use talking to stones ether.I loved my bettas and cried for more than 2 hours about them dieing don't you think I care?Im going to try even harder and do research I want to have a living fish for a friend.


 
Just don't get your horse before your carriage, I know you can do it, just ease back into it and you'll have a healthy happy betta before you know it! Get setup 100% and then go browsing. 

Good Luck!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

And please, please, eliminate water quality as an issue before you do anything. When you have fish and they are dying off, you have to eliminate possible causes. It's like any problem. Make a list of what COULD be wrong and start with the stuff *you* can check first. That's your well water's stats (with your own liquid kit, not a pet store telling you it's 'fine'), your tank cleaning habits, your acclimation of the fish. Then you can start thinking that it might be Walmart. And it might be. But you have to do your own research first.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I'll do research thanks.=)


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

and you will check the water quality?????


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've gotta admit sjones is saying a lot of the things that I want to say, but I stopped seeing any use in it. Maybe you're just too young to care for a betta at this point. I guess I'm not exactly one to judge, but I at least hope you're serious when you say you're going to do research.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think that you should read up on the general care of bettas. Also I can send you the link of another betta forum where there are TONS of knowledgeable people that can help you. They have an amazing care guide too. Also read the sticky in the betta fish care section of THIS forum..

I don't think age has anything to do with it. I'm 13, so I do think that you can properly care for fish, you just need to learn how and NOT blame it on walmart. Sure walmart is terrible at keeping fish, but you had Alien for three weeks!!! That was not walmart's fault. My best advice is to NOT just jump back into this, do your research and LEARN and maybe invest in a bigger tank and a heater/filter..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 13 as well. I agree- age has nothing to do with it.
I agree with Doggyhog- do more research on bettas in general BEFORE you get another betta.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Jeez! I wish my parents would have let me have as many fish as you two have when I was your age! I'm 19 now and I have four.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol. XD My parents say I can get as many bettas as I want as long as I can care for them all... I have 6 and I'm still going strong! :lol:
Of course, Doggyhog has... much MUCH more than 6.... too many to count. XD


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

When I was 13 we had one "family pet" betta. He lived for a good 5 years, or something around that area... After I moved out I figured a betta would be a nice pet to have, so I got one as a present to myself after getting my current job. Ended up getting 3 more.  ... And the addiction ensues.
They're all doing very well as a result of my doing research before I went out to wal-mart and picked out Winston.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Doggyhogg you're 13?!?!?!? WOW! That's AWESOME! =D

Yeah. I have 2 bettas and my mom is freaking out not understanding why I need to do all sorts of things for my fish and why i need 2. =/

I'll admit I don't need *two* but I really love them both. <3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I'm 13 too. There's many young people on this forum.
I agree before you get another betta though just do more research.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Forgot to post this:

Age really doesn't have anything to do with pet keeping. =]

What matters is whether or not you're willing to put in the (little) effort that it takes to care for a pet (betta). In other words it's all about maturity.

I think that if Ab1 just stops for a second and decides to put forth the little effort that it takes to properly take care of a betta that they could be a good owner.

But that's been said before; so there's nothing new from my dark corner of the peanut gallery. =P

If you get up, listen to, and follow the advice of experienced keepers that live in similar areas under similar conditions to yourself; I think you could have and care for a betta no problem Ab1.

The advice may not be what you want to hear and you might have to do things that you currently consider "difficult"; but that's just part of growing up in general, and especially part of growing as a pet owner. in other words. Suck it up, do what you have to do, and in the end you'll find that it wasn't hard and that you're actually happier because of it. Kinda like not scratching at a bug bite, taking off a band-aid quickly, doing your homework, or working out. Be like a Nike Sponsored Athlete and "Just Do It."

Well there's my two cents. Again I say: "Nothing original here." Just thought I'd get what's on my mind off of it. =] My head feels so much lighter now! And in a good way! =]

Anyway Good luck Ab1.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very well put wallywestisthebest333!!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jayy said:


> Very well put wallywestisthebest333!!!!


Why Thank You! :-D I *do* try.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm 20 and I have no idea what I am doing with my betta. I have a job so I can spoil them and buy things, but money only gets you so far in the pet ownership department


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in thew same boat as you Phloxy but at least we do our best right? =] And what's the fun of having a pet if you don't get to spoil them rotten? ;]


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I've gotta admit sjones is saying a lot of the things that I want to say, but I stopped seeing any use in it. Maybe you're just too young to care for a betta at this point. I guess I'm not exactly one to judge, but I at least hope you're serious when you say you're going to do research.


Come on I have a pet snake and I have to feed it by hand.I also had mice but they started having babies so I got rid of em.Ive had Goldfish,Barbs,Tetras,Alge eaters,Catfish,Silver Dollars,and many more fish which names I don't know how to spell.:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think you AB1 should stick to reaserching, trying again, and if that fails, do it again. Fish keeping isn't easy. It takes a little bit of "practice".


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I was reaserching a minute ago!=)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Skolly. I agree, researching is the best thing! When I bought my first betta I didn't do much research, but my dad has had fish since I was little, so I got the gist of it. People think that fish are easy, but that's not always true. They get sick just like any other animal and you can't bring it to the vet which stinks big time. I usually just google things or go through the threads on here and you'll find great information.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well me and my family have been keeping fish as long as I can remember.=)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I really don't think research is the issue here. You've been on here long enough to know the basics of betta care (if you've been actually reading). What you need to be doing is figuring out WHY your bettas died so suddenly. Stop blaming Wal-Mart and figure out what caused the deaths.

Like someone else said you had your first betta for 3 weeks. Most fish who are bought sick from pet stores die within a week of coming home. There must be something that caused your 3 seemingly healthy fish to suddenly die.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I love you 1f2f in that forum love kind of way haha. 
You get to the point.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. thanks :-D I just don't like seeing horses beaten (even if they are dead ;-)). I'm just trying to give a different perspective.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks 1fish2fish you seem to be alot nicer then those other people I was talking to.If it was the water don't you think Alien would have died sooner?


----------



## carolyn (Apr 17, 2010)

AB1, this is coming from a mom. I'm sorry to hear that you keep losing your fish. Death of a pet-friend hurts no matter the age or circumstance. I've been there twice in my life. It just hurts. 

But it doesn't help anyone to look for blame. It doesn't help you and it doesn't help your memories of your pet-friend. Look for ways to honor Alien, Tango, and Skolly. Make a promise to their memories not to lose another fish the same way. 

Step back to the beginning and look at each piece if the mystery. Ask to have the water checked before you set up another fish. It's a simple thing to overlook and assume it's safe. Have you triedusing bottled waterinstead of well water? Is there a problem with the dechlorinator or any other treatment you are using? Are the bottles old? Maybe they are contaminated. Throw them out and get new ones. Same for food.

Read the advice you have been given. Is there something you could do differently? Did you overlook something? Use your heart and head to guide you. 

I think you really want to succeed but are caught up in the emotion right now. Wait a while, and when you can look at the situation with out as much emotion, you will ready to reevaluate things.

And pleased consider the well water issue. Your bettas could be the canaries in the coal mine.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It could be he was healthier than the other two. It is possible that the water isn't even the problem, but you still have to rule that out. I would need more info on your exact set up in order to start narrowing things down.

How big was your tank?
How often did you do water changes? Did you do full or partial water changes?
Did you light the tank and if so how often?
What foods did you feed?
How much food did you feed and how often did you feed it?
What kind of water conditioner did you use?
Did you buy all your equipment used or new?
Do you have a heater? If so what kind and what temperature was the tank?
How did you acclimate the fish when putting them back in the tank? (If you didn't do this its ok, just be honest).

How did each fish die? Did they get sick over a few days or did they die suddenly and unexpectedly. Try to remember how they looked when they were dead (I know this is unpleasant but it can be helpful). Think about the day they died, how long before that was the last water change (one day, one week, etc).

When you bought the fish, did they look healthy (as far as you could tell)?

Did you thoroughly clean and disinfect the tank each time a fish died before getting a new one?

Be as specific as possible and be completely honest. I don't care if you made a mistake, I just want to try to help figured out what happened so maybe you can prevent it from happening again.

If anyone else has questions to add please do (but be constructive not accusatory).


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> It could be he was healthier than the other two. It is possible that the water isn't even the problem, but you still have to rule that out. I would need more info on your exact set up in order to start narrowing things down.
> 
> How big was your tank?
> How often did you do water changes? Did you do full or partial water changes?
> ...


You don't need to know about the tank cause Im not gonna use it ever again.I have short term memory loss its hard to remember stuff.=/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If your not going to try to diagnose what caused your bettas' deaths then I suggest you do not get any more. I'm not going to waste my time trying to help if you aren't going to try to help yourself.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

*It's all been said.
Wait a year or so like you said earlier, but in that year do some research.
Check your water, buy a brita filter (maybe 25 bucks at most. they're cheap.)
Make sure you figure out exactly how frequent and how large your water changes should be.
Study more natural medications for your fish.
Read and learn from all the advice you've been given here.*


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

oops my bad. I was on the first page... didn't realize this was so long.  
Everything's been said really. Wait a year like you said. _Do your research._
If you're having memory problems get someone to help you research so you can take better care of your fish.
I entered this forum the day my two new bettas from Petsmart got water shock. Independence (who looked like Alien BTW) died, but Patriot was alive, barely alive. He was struggling to live and when I got on here I got immediate advice and was able to rescue him. Then he slumped into fin rot but *again* I came here for advice and listened to what others said. Even read older posts people had made with the same problems. Patriot is fully recovered now and his fins are growing back (clear, but they're there and that's what matters.) 
The point I'm trying to make here is that if you actually make an effort your fish will thrive. But you need to research.
Maybe I'm just a science nut p sue me lol) but I believe ignorance is the best predator in the universe. It will kill any and all who invite it.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I just bought a big book about Aquariums and Bettas and other fish thanks for the imfo.=)Im reading it and I really like it.=)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

that's good. I'm glad you're working on it. WallyWestIsTheBest333 is my sister, we've been sitting here re-reading this thread and we both majorly agree research is the way to go.
We're very glad you're working on it. We wish you luck with your next fish. If there are any problems be sure to pm someone who's experienced or go googlin' to find the answer.
(and sorry about my weird posts. I thought the first one didn't go through right  not an avid forum user this is kind of new to me)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im also going to get a 10gallon tank with lots of plants a filter and a bubblier for the new one.=)This will happen in about 2 months or longer if I can't find out what happend to the others.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds great!!!! I hope you find out whats been killing off your bettas.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

If there is a problem with your water, you might not see it in bigger tanks that have less-frequent and smaller water changes. In a tiny tank with big changes, you'd see problems develop that were buffered by the size of the larger tanks. Get your water checked professionally.

BTW, I have short-term memory problems. Keep a journal every day of what you're doing in terms of maintenance and make physical observations of your fish. If you decide to try again. I'm keeping a journal in a thread here of treating my sick tropical fish.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I now have 3 Betta books Im reading =)!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay! Now remember, NEVER listen to walmart employies trying to give you advice about keeping them. They are EVIL! All you have to do is trust all of us! Hey, where did you get the betta books? tht sounds like a good read! :-D


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I would like to buy your male combtail how much you want for him????


I saw this post from another thread. You posted it yesterday. PLEASE don't buy another until you are ready to provide a better home for it and have done the proper research.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Jakr959 the books are from Olly's.LucyLoofa I was going to ask if they could save it for me until I get a good tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Maybe you're just too young to care for a betta at this point.


im sorry and everything but i just think that what you said was kind of rude. as much as i agree with you (not about the statement above), that i s really mean to say. im not trying to be the one who makes everything tense but i had to say something, i wanna say that just because she is young, doesnt mean you guys get to pick on her. i mean yea all that i have read is that EVERYONE is trying to help her and saying to do more research and basically be careful and dont buy unless your ready.

also i am 14 and i have never caused a problem on this forum and this comment alone was kind of offensive to other young members on this forum. i am just trying to say that as an adult i understand why you say that she isnt ready, but i just think that you could have said something WAY less offensive. like maybe you should wait a little big longer before you get a betta. i dont blame you for saying that its just that it really offended me (even though you werent talking to me). 

thats all i wanted to say so again sorry if i made someone mad but i had to put down my personal opinion!:l


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettalover, I understand how you might think younger members might be offended by the comment metalbetta made about Alienbetta being too young to care for a betta. I'm sure metalbetta wasn't trying to be rude. Sometimes people, whether they are young or older may not be quite ready for the responsibility of a pet.I hope no one takes offense at what I just said. Sometimes, when you're young, it's easy to get distracted by school, sports, friends or whatever and pets can sometimes get neglected, not on purpose though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> bettalover, I understand how you might think younger members might be offended by the comment metalbetta made about Alienbetta being too young to care for a betta. I'm sure metalbetta wasn't trying to be rude. Sometimes people, whether they are young or older may not be quite ready for the responsibility of a pet.I hope no one takes offense at what I just said. Sometimes, when you're young, it's easy to get distracted by school, sports, friends or whatever and pets can sometimes get neglected, not on purpose though.


+1


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

+1000


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I myself am in danger of neglecting my own fish because I'm the sole caretaker of a parent who is in bad health and I have a lot on my plate right now.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

We've all been there. I'm seriously behind on water changes because I've been taking care of Bella.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I myself am in danger of neglecting my own fish because I'm the sole caretaker of a parent who is in bad health and I have a lot on my plate right now.


And you're probably neglecting yourself too.. I really sympathize with your situation, I have been in a similar situation and it is unimaginably hard. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

If she'd said something like, young people are all irresponsible, then I might agree. All she said was that Alienbetta was too young. When you're younger, you don't always have the money or the freedom to do everything you want. You're often at the mercy of your parents and their wallet. (Been there, done that). You think your fish needs a heater and all that other good stuff but you may not be able to provide that at 12 and your parents may not be willing. 

It doesn't mean that young people can't care for fish but that it makes it a greater challenge and if there's a problem, they're not always able to address it. There's nothing wrong with that. That's just the way it is, again, in some cases. Sometimes you just have to wait until you're better equipped to care for an animal. It sucks, but there it is. We've ALL been there.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Wow I didnt realize how many other members were relatively young on this forum! I just wanted to say that I didnt find the comment in question to be offensive at all, because it wasnt adressed to all young people.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Honestly, I wasn't trying to be mean. as much as I was holding back what I really wanted to say, I wasn't trying to be mean. At all. I know not all younger people are the same, as some reach maturity much sooner or later than others. My comment was directed at one individual. Not the entire population of this site. 

I have several young siblings who range within the ages of 11-15, and some I would never ever trust with an animal. Ever. My 15 year old brother has two firebellied newts that he does nothing with but neglect. The last time I visited my parents I felt so bad I changed their water and offered to take them. My brother refuses to let them go. 
My sister who is a year younger has 2 rats which she takes excellent care of. 
My 11 year old brother owns a goldfish that he also takes great care of, and he/she looks healthy and happy.

Your age is worth as much as you have matured. Dont think for a second I was tring to pi** the world off. As much fun as that is, no I wasn't.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Metalbetta Im 12 but I don't neglect my animals as Ive said before I have snake who has to be feed by hand and Ive have had tons of fish in my life and I also had mice.Its seems Im talking to a stone when Im talking to you Metalbetta.=/


Sorry didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

... o.o' 

I don't see any use in wasting time on this thread anymore, guys.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well you got something though to me Im researching.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you're doing research, Alienbetta. Good luck with everything.


----------

